# ** Mini Reaper Sign up **



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

whoo hooo! ! you know I'm in !


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Gah! I so wanted to participate in the mini reaper. Even as I type this, knowing full well that I can't join...my heart still wants to.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Where would I be if I wasn't in? Why I'd be lost.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am in!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> Gah! I so wanted to participate in the mini reaper. Even as I type this, knowing full well that I can't join...my heart still wants to.


Aww sweetie we so would love you to join if you can I did make it 6 weeks till shipping if that help


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

scareme said:


> Where would I be if I wasn't in? Why I'd be lost.


Yaaaa glad you can join us sweetie


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I am in!!!!!!!


Can't wait to get our creativity going


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> whoo hooo! ! you know I'm in !


Now I have to get my own likes and dislikes list going lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Giving a bump for peeps to see


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

We're in.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> We're in.


Sweet so glad you guys are joining


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm so in.......... Let the reaping commence.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm so excited, I haven't done the last couple of reapers. I already have ideas swirling in my head.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> I'm so excited, I haven't one the last couple of reapers. I already have ideas swirling in my head.


whooot so glad your in with us sweetie


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Im the goddess, I am also already thinking and plotting. I love these SR. Just added my list and send PM to saki


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

duplicate post, sorry


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Im the goddess, I am also already thinking and plotting. I love these SR. Just added my list and send PM to saki


Don't forget to PM me your information everyone  
Good times ahead whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Giving a little bump


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I won't be able to join.  

But I will follow along as time allows. THe shipping date would have been my Mom's 82nd Birthday. 

End of sign up is my daughter's 22nd birthday.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> I won't be able to join.
> 
> But I will follow along as time allows. THe shipping date would have been my Mom's 82nd Birthday.
> 
> End of sign up is my daughter's 22nd birthday.


aww we will miss you  
that is so wild I picked the dates of two of your family LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

coming join the fun love to have more of you


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hubby just got furlowed from the Railroad this week so I shouldn't be in but I'm in! I have lots of stuff to work with, I've been thrifting and saving for Reaper items to remake for months so it will be fine. You know me. I'll whip up something cool for my Victim from my stash.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Hubby just got furlowed from the Railroad this week so I shouldn't be in but I'm in! I have lots of stuff to work with, I've been thrifting and saving for Reaper items to remake for months so it will be fine. You know me. I'll whip up something cool for my Victim from my stash.


i am glad your in whoot 

and i hope hubby is back to work soon


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I wanted to, but since my wrist is still messed up, I guess I can't.  It's nearly impossible to work on anything...I'm sooooo bored.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

awww, going to miss you, but get well, so you can do the big reaper!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Sign me up. I'll Get the boooze


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I wanted to, but since my wrist is still messed up, I guess I can't.  It's nearly impossible to work on anything...I'm sooooo bored.


i know you just make a kit for your victim and they do the work


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Sign me up. I'll Get the boooze
> View attachment 239395


if you could have seen my face when i was posting and this pop up haha 

whoot glad you are in with us happy dance


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Mini Reaper me!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Whoot more victims yaaaa


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Sign me up. I'll Get the boooze
> View attachment 239395


I want that BOOOOZE.LOL


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Sign me up. I'll Get the boooze


ewww, but I bet it tastes great. that would look so cool in my skull shot glasses.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Come on in and join us one week left to sign up


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Ohh...I think I'll jump in on this one. Could be the spark I need to get going this season. I've missed playing along and I've just been stalking the reaper pages.

Shipping date is my b'day! Will be like getting a gift.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Araniella, that will be a great birthday surprise!!!

This is so much fun and we have a good group adding up here!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Araniella said:


> Ohh...I think I'll jump in on this one. Could be the spark I need to get going this season. I've missed playing along and I've just been stalking the reaper pages.
> 
> Shipping date is my b'day! Will be like getting a gift.


yaaaa and how cool your reaper can send bday reaper haha how fun. 

so glad your joining us sweetie


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

We are up to 10  
come join us


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dawnski said:


> Count me in!


sweet yaaaaaa more victims


----------



## geige (Aug 27, 2014)

I enjoyed the last mini reaper so much I definitely want in on this one too!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sweet more victims


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

a little cocktail for those of us waiting happy Friday yall


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Next week at this time you will have victims.

Coming join in there is still time


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yay Victims!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

victim,victim victim! !!!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Mom says I can sign up  yay! ( yes I have to ask her because she is the only source of income right now  )


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I bet you enjoy saying that, bethene!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Still have time any other victims want to join.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yes, printer, I LOVE saying that!! I need to send my flying monkey's to Saki;s house and also the ninja gerbils to sneak around and see if there is a starter list... need some glitter bombs for the bushes too,, her nice new house needs to be christened with glitter bombs!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh yea, a glitter house warming/bombing at saki's tonight!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hehe bring on the flying monkeys whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

remember to send me your info everyone for those that have not


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

were up to 13 come on in and join the fun


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

A little treat for everyone


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

And I'm in!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

we are up to 14 whoot yaa


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Bump Bump


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Any more want to join the fun


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Victim!!! Victim! Victim!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Getting closer to victim time


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

getting excited cant wait to stalk my Victim


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump to top who else is in


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

How many do we have now?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I really really really want to join. I lost my job at Goodwill and my hubby is my only source of income. I have two items to give but ...... dunno here.. sigh


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

scareme said:


> How many do we have now?


we have 14 right now


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Anymore want to join you have until tonight April 13 th @6pm oregon time to sign up.
We have 14 so far going to be a great mini reaper.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

NOWHINING said:


> I really really really want to join. I lost my job at Goodwill and my hubby is my only source of income. I have two items to give but ...... dunno here.. sigh


Sorry about your job nowhining.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

we have 15 anymore want to join the fun


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

NOWHINING said:


> I really really really want to join. I lost my job at Goodwill and my hubby is my only source of income. I have two items to give but ...... dunno here.. sigh


I am sorry about your job too


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Almost victim time .


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Giving this a bump


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok everyone a heads up I have changed the end of sign up for tonight at 6 pm my time . 
I might have to travel for work not sure yet but do not want anyone to have to wait for victims so you have till 6 pm tonight to join and everyone will be getting there victims tonight. 
So your Monday just got great. 

if anyone wants in please get me the information before 6 tonight 

thanks


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sent out a few victims you still have time to join if want in only 5 hrs left pm me if want it


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I am in. Was still thinking about joining and printersdevil texted me that I better decide.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

texaslucky said:


> I am in. Was still thinking about joining and printersdevil texted me that I better decide.


whoot got you in anyone eles


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

come on guys,,, join the fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Join us, NOW!!!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't want to threaten anyone, but if you don't sign up I will PM you the details of every surgery I've ever had. Every boring detail. You'll feel like you're in a nursing home. Just saying.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

printer, are you in Denton or Denison?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I still would love to join, but my wrist is still hurting. I was hoping it would be better before sign ups were over.  I tried to see if I could maybe craft anything easy and small, but that was a painful experience...and wouldn't have the money to ship a full reap, anyway. I have a tiny PiF to send out, then that's about all I can afford for awhile. I have to save some money...bills and all... 

I will, for sure, still be here checking out all the awesome reaps everyone sends!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

calling all victims 2 hours till sign up is over


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Ok, I'm in!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

were up to 17 any more want to join the fun


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

OK thanks to everyone who signed up victims should be in your in boxes let the fun start NOW.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

amyml said:


> Ok, I'm in!!!


It was the thought of listening to my surgeries. Right?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

ooh i got my victim WOOT WOOT


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Time to start some stalking!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Dang! I missed it! I missed the time part and figured I could sign up today when I got home from work, haha. Bummer!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Zombiesmash said:


> Dang! I missed it! I missed the time part and figured I could sign up today when I got home from work, haha. Bummer!




the big reaper is coming up after this one so there is another one coming


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh I know, I've done the big one for four years now. Just bummed I missed this one, haha.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

shucks thought I still had a couple of days before sign ups closed... oh well... maybe next time.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Yummies while i stalk said victim


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

I thought there was a little more time left to sign up for this too. I was on the fence since I've got both of my boys going to prom and a graduation to get ready for. I will definitely be in on the big one when it's time


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

if anyone eles wants in please send me your information and I will make it happen


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Saki, have you started sending out VICTIMS yet? It is awfully quiet in here. Let's here some noise. Victim, victim, victim who's with me?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

It is awfully quiet in here. My hubby got furlowed from the Railroad so he's home now. I have waaaayyyy less time on the computer now haha....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Saki, have you started sending out VICTIMS yet? It is awfully quiet in here. Let's here some noise. Victim, victim, victim who's with me?


I agree yep victims are all sent 
my dear victim I have been working hard and think I have a great plan for you


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> It is awfully quiet in here. My hubby got furlowed from the Railroad so he's home now. I have waaaayyyy less time on the computer now haha....


what dose Furlowed mean ?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Temporarily laid off--furloughed.

Let the plotting and stalking begin!!!!!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> I agree yep victims are all sent
> my dear victim I have been working hard and think I have a great plan for you


I knew I had mine, but no one else had posted. So I wasn't sure. I'm so watching you victim. Bwhahahahahahaha


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

booswife02 said:


> It is awfully quiet in here. My hubby got furlowed from the Railroad so he's home now. I have waaaayyyy less time on the computer now haha....



Sorry to hear this.  Friends fiance got laid off from RR in Wisconsin. This was unheard of in the past...
Florida................


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

YESSSS We've been lucky enough to be added as a late comer.... don't know who we'll get for a victim but I do believe whoever it is will get not just my talents but I think Frog's too... a double whammy from both sides. Won't see us coming...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok everyone has victims now time to rock this mini reaper you guys all rock thank you


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes, Furloughed is temporarily laid off til the work picks back up. We have never been in a union before (always been military) We didn't know this would happen  Its okay though, gotta look at the positives. I get to spend more time with him til he gets called back and we are eligible for unemployment so things to be thankful for. 

Bethany, Im looking for jobs in Florida! haha.... you know that's where I want to be anyway!!!!!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Super excited about my victim!! The plotting has begun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

found something at a thrift store to use for creating for my victim! coming up with a pretty good plan! !!

so sorry,booswife02, hope your hubby gets called back soon!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the job situation. My dad and my grandfather both worked for many of the RR companies back in the day before flying became affordable. Dad ended up at Pullman and was there till the day it folded up which was only a few years before he hit retirement age. I remember what joy we had riding the train every year down to Florida to visit an Uncle and so dad could fish all day. 

I think I know exactly what we're going to do for our poor victim... Just need to....


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Just need to what stinkerbel? Just need to what????? You can tell me. I'll keep it between you and me.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry Stinkerbell is a little stinker... and Frog he just croaks... 

I can say it has nothing to do with.....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha I go so organized I could not find @@@@ that I wanted to put on the black @@@ but then I found it in last place I looked lol


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> Haha I go so organized I could not find @@@@ that I wanted to put on the black @@@ but then I found it in last place I looked lol


Don't you just hate it when the thingamajig isn't where it's suppose to be and after a search you give up and permanently glue down the whatsitcalled only to later find the thingamajig right where you looked the first time but didn't see it cause it was hidden under doodad right next to the doohickey.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Just back from Goodwill...didn't really find what I wanted for my Victim...BUT I did get a sweet wedding dress for $9.99 and a whole bunch of things for me.....Oh..and on the way....I figured out the PERFECT thing to make. I'll be taking PVC and 'stuff' to my make-and-take group tomorrow to make it happen. And the cool thing is that it's just like something I'm already making for myself but it will go perfectly with what my Victim is doing....mmmuahahahaha!

Gotta LOVE those Ah-HA! moments.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I will love it Araniella! (even if it is not for ME!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

busy stalking and coming up with ideas. victim you are in for a treat


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Don't you just hate it when the thingamajig isn't where it's suppose to be and after a search you give up and permanently glue down the whatsitcalled only to later find the thingamajig right where you looked the first time but didn't see it cause it was hidden under doodad right next to the doohickey.


haha yes I do lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

that kind of stuff happens to me all the time! !!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Saki, isn't it strange it's always in the last place you look? Hahahahahahaha Dear sweet victim, I sure have lots of plans for you. Gotta get crackalackin! I have to assemble a list, cut up tissue paper, PVC pipe, a little of this, a little of that, I'm going to try paper clay for the first time. Hope it all works out.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Can't believe I'm ready to mail. Yay!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Dawnski, you little over achiever!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, ready to mail??????


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

shipping already dawnski! I only ordered things yesterday, have to wait for them to come in and then get started on the projects!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow dawnski, I was feeling good for just having a plan already! !!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Whoot that means photos soon cool .


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I am doing some plotting tonight and getting a game plan for my victim. I probably won't get started until after our cruise though.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Araniella said:


> Just back from Goodwill...didn't really find what I wanted for my Victim...BUT I did get a sweet wedding dress for $9.99


That is a really good price. Our Goodwill sells them for $40 and upward. I picked one up at a garage sale one time for three bucks. On Halloween I hung it on a mannequin, I wanted to put a severed head and some blood with it, but I ran out of time. So it was just a headless wedding dress. My neighbors daughter came over that night and had a fit about the dress. She just loved it and wanted to buy it for her wedding. I'm so glad I didn't bloody it. I gave it to her, but never told her how much I paid for it. I thought she might not like it if she knew what I paid. lol



texaslucky said:


> I am doing some plotting tonight and getting a game plan for my victim. I probably won't get started until after our cruise though.


Oh definitely wait until after your trip. That way you can bring me back something native. Bamboo glasses, a straw skirt, a good looking cabin steward. I'm not fussy.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Today think I will work more magic


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

stopped by dollar tree on my way home from the gym. picked up some crafting supplies.. going to have a very lucky victim


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got lots done on reaper gifts was a great day giving something new a try will see how it turns out. Step one should be dry by tommorow it's going to be 80 here


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

A friend had the answers I was looking for, I have a great plan for my victim now  Ill name my friend later, hehe....gotta go shopping tomorrow for supplies, super excited about my victims theme , its something ive never done before


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope everyone has a great week crafting and planning for victims


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Just an FYI for anyone interested was in one of the DT's and found some of these small wood boxes last Thursday. 
Been looking for them for a while. They are in the craft section. Of course, they are plain and nothing inside.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Bethany said:


> Just an FYI for anyone interested was in one of the DT's and found some of these small wood boxes last Thursday.
> Been looking for them for a while. They are in the craft section. Of course, they are plain and nothing inside.


Why can I never find these cool things in my DT??? I've see some of the stuff that gets posted in the DT thread and then I run over to mine I never find them... GRRRRR... I've been all over the 3 nearest me and didn't find what I was looking for while heading out for the weekend I did find a couple of things I can make do with and at my destination they have a really big DT and found a couple of more things but GRRRRR didn't see any of those nice wooden boxes.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Why can I never find these cool things in my DT??? I've see some of the stuff that gets posted in the DT thread and then I run over to mine I never find them... GRRRRR... I've been all over the 3 nearest me and didn't find what I was looking for while heading out for the weekend I did find a couple of things I can make do with and at my destination they have a really big DT and found a couple of more things but GRRRRR didn't see any of those nice wooden boxes.


They are small, but Michael's wants around $4 for them I think (because even with the 40% off wouldn't touch DT $). The last time I saw them in a DT was in 2012 or 13. Been looking since. They were on the bottom shelf in the "crafting" area. Hope you find some!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I hope everyone is being productive today. I have a great start but nothing is together yet. Cant wait to see it all together. I think you will be happy Dear Victim


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope everyone is doing great


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I found something great for a project for my victim at a thrift store on the way home from work, whoo hooo! !!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Got a awesome teaser from my reaper today the picture doesn't do it justice


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Just an FYI for anyone interested was in one of the DT's and found some of these small wood boxes last Thursday.
> Been looking for them for a while. They are in the craft section. Of course, they are plain and nothing inside.
> 
> View attachment 240138


he is still sitting on my self ♥


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love, love those small boxes!!! I also have one of Bethany's Skutterflies. Mine is in a shadow box, but I love this presentation!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Got a awesome teaser from my reaper today the picture doesn't do it justice
> View attachment 240255


Great teaser love the pic


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Pictures are coming in, yay!!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I am surprisingly close to finished. I still have one or two projects to finish up, but a lot of what I need to do is dig to the bottom of my closet to find my magic tote-o-Halloween-stuff.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

so everyone could play I took on two victims one of my victims goodies is shipping out today  
now to start on victim 2 goodies


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Since the last mini reaper was just my talents this time around we're using more of Frog's talents... 

He got out the heat gun last night and reshaped the.....

then hit it with the right shade off....

Still need to find the bag of black.... .... now where is it... 

Fingers crossed he'll get it mostly done this weekend.... as my part is most certainly done.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

its a dark and spooky Friday here in Fort Worth they are calling for a possible tornado if you live in north Texas be careful


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Pieces of my victims reap came in the mail today! Yay!!! I'll get started tomorrow


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

people must be busy creating,pretty quiet here!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

OHHHH NOOOOO the wicked witch is hitting Texas... hope the tornado missed you moonwitchkitty.

Not so much working on the reap gift but reenforcing the goose/duck area. Frog went into a tailspin Sat AM when both males were happily sunning themselves in the driveway on the WRONG side of the fence for the 5th day this week and the females were both missing. After the raid on the geese his thoughts went dark and he spent over an hour searching for them... We have over 3 acres of mostly wooded, brushy property. I kept telling him I know one was laying, she turns up by lunch happily swimming in the pond with the others. So after I got him to eat some breakfast he went out to search some more and low and behold one of the females was back with the males. Told him that's a good sign and now we need to get to the BIG plant sale before all the good veggies are sold out. Listened to him fuss and worry the whole rest of the day. When we got home later in the afternoon as predicted all were back in the pen sunning themselves on the side of the pond. I kept telling him with their coloring if they are starting to nest out there you'd be very lucky to see them, they blend in so well. So needless to say we sent the remaining daylight looking for duck escape holes in the fence... if they can get out then someone can get in. Then after doing that it was running new electric fence wire around the whole thing. Amazingly enough this morning everyone was INSIDE the fence... but them ducks they are tricky birds if there is a way to escape they'll find it. I can see it now their little duck brains are constructing a little duck tunnel to go under the fence....


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Dang I forgot to mention I've been reaper... got a box yesterday didn't get to it till very late last night. I let Frog open it and he so painfully slowly did so. Peeked in and said what there's a tail, closed it up and turned the box around and around... said yeap it's says from you reaper. Opened the box all the way and pulled out.....




4 dragons. I suspect my reaper has been stalking my posts... I wanted a few of the dragons I saw in the DT thread but none of the 6 DTs I was in the past 2 weeks had them, dinos, whales, oversized reptiles NO dragons. ... NOW the dragon eggs I'm planning on making will have some baby dragons.... Thanks Reaper. 

pictures later... running out the door to check out a couple of grown unwanted geese in the hopes of giving our sole male a new flock.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hahaha...duck tunnel! 

Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

got several projects finished this weekend.. had one that i worked on all the way to the trashcan..  couldn't get what i saw in my head out on the project. FAIL!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> got several projects finished this weekend.. had one that i worked on all the way to the trashcan..  couldn't get what i saw in my head out on the project. FAIL!!


I have so done that one time for a victim I was going to paint this big day of the dead skull I usually can knock out the day of the dead no issues I sanded down and started that dang board over 3 times on the 4th try it was still sucking I said ok done there not getting a day of the dead LOL


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I think My victim will be happy


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Booswife, I'm sure I will love it.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

thinking up ideas to try for my victim, hopefully, ones that won't make it in the trash  I have 2 projects completed, one of which I will have to make another because 
i like it.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I forgot to put a letter in the box. When my victim gets the box, I'll explain things then. I hope they like it. It's a pretty mish mosh collection. And there is a glass piece I wrapped well, but who can tell with todays post.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

May 29th? May 29th?? I thought the deadline was April 29th. I was wondering why more people weren't stressing about shipping today. Well, unlike the last couple of reaps, I won't be sending it out on the last day. (Even though I thought I was). Well now I still have time to send out a teaser.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lol, scareme. It is weird to still have another month to watch do. I hope to get things that get her much sooner though. I have lost this whole week since Inam at texaslucky's with the grandkids. I went to several antique stores yesterday but didn't find anything. Well, not things I could afford to use. I found one church thrift store that was not open but when will try it today. there is a huge SA store here, but they really only have what I was Joe classify as junk. Lol

I can't believe there is no Goodwill here. I have also been in withdrawal mode because the WiFi here is on the blink. she changed to cable several weeks ago and has had trouble with it. Repairman can't get here until Monday so I am stuck using my iPhone.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

To funny ScareMe. I'm pretty sure the only way I'll ever get a Reaper gift out early will be if it's an accident to! 

So the thing I was working on last night I broke a bit. Put to much pressure on it :/ I'll have to repair somehow. That's okay though it could have been worse.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

that is funny scare me! I'm the same way though, would not manage to get anything shipped early, with out thinking the deadline was earlier. I have to get going here,before I am last minute again! !


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lol to funny scremes


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

got some painting done, and other supplies dug out, hopefully things go as planned!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

my victim will get there gift this week i am so so excited for them to get it


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I got two more graveyard pictures in the mail ♥ love it Black and white photos at that.. beautiful.



dear victim the last items I was waiting on came in today I will be shipping you out your goodies after I twist them to my liking .


----------

